# Einfaches Zeichenprogramm



## Markus (31 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche ein einfaches Zeichenprogramm, ggf. freeware.

ich möchte damit einfache teile, gehäuse und skizzen machen.
bemasung wäre wichtig, und möglichst 3D

also wirklich nichts großese, einfach nur ein etwas besseres paint...

kennt ihr da was?


----------



## daschris (31 Oktober 2012)

also ich find den besten und auch für nicht fotoshopper verständliche alternative paint.Net. allerdings wüsste ich da nichts von 3D, bzw bemassung. Aber das hat halt so schöne sachen wie freistellen per klick usw.
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Paint.NET_13015268.html

da gibts halt auch jede menge plugins dafür...vielleicht findet man da was passendes....



allerdings ist mir grad beim suchen folgendes in die Finger gekommen (Wenns was von Google sein darf):
http://sketchup.google.com/intl/de/product/
kenn ich allerdings nicht ist aber scheinbar in der kleinen Version freeware


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2012)

OpenOffice
http://www.openoffice.org/de/product/draw.html

inkscape 
http://inkscape.org/?lang=dew

Bei Inkscape ist die Bemaßung etwas umständlich.


----------



## TimoK (31 Oktober 2012)

SketchUp ist nach einer kleinen Eingewöhnung ein schönes Programm für solche Dinge! 
Kann 3D, bemaßen und ist kostenlos. Ich habe mich selber nicht allzuviel damit beschäftigt, kenne aber einige Leute, die damit ohne große Einarbeitung echt schicke Zeichnungen hinkriegen und mit der Bedienung gut zufrieden sind. Würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal anschauen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2012)

daschris schrieb:


> also ich find den besten und auch für nicht fotoshopper verständliche alternative paint.Net. allerdings wüsste ich da nichts von 3D, bzw bemassung. Aber das hat halt so schöne sachen wie freistellen per klick usw.
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/Paint.NET_13015268.html



@dachris

Eine pixelorintierte Software wie paint.NET (wie auch GIMP, 
Photoshop) ist für die Zwecke von Markus weniger geeignet.

Vektorbasierte Programme wie der Corel Designer und 
vermutlich auch der Adobe Illustrator (zzgl. Bemassungs-Plugin) 
würden die Anforderungen erfüllen, erfordern aber doch eine 
gewisse Investition an Zeit (Einarbeitung) und Geld.

@Markus

Das hatte ich mir schon mal angeschaut, aber leider keine 
nähere Erfahrung:

http://www.cad-schroer.de/News/Start/1/1372/


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Markus,

was du suchst, nennt sich "DraftBoard". Ich hatte es mir vor ca. 15 Jahren mal gekauft und nutze es noch heute, u.a. auch für Beschriftungsstreifen meiner Panels.

http://www.draftboard.de/cms/


----------



## Perfektionist (31 Oktober 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> OpenOffice
> http://www.openoffice.org/de/product/draw.html


3D-fähig und vektorbasiert? wenn beidesmal ja, würde ich mir das auch mal genauer ansehen wollen (das ergebnisoffene Ausprobieren bin ich langsam leid - wenn es Kollegen gibt, die ihr Wissen und Erfahrungen mit mir und anderen teilen wollen und können).

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - ich bin letztlich auch nur auf der Suche, meine illegale ACAD-lt/97-Nutzung (ein-zwei Tage im Jahr) endlich vermeiden zu können. Weil BSA (Mitglieder z.B. Autodesk, Siemens) mir einreden will, dass das Nutzen von unlizensierter Software fast tödliche Folgen hätte.

Siemens bezahle ich ja gerne - nutze ich doch die Software fast täglich.

Aber ein bisschen CAD ohne Säbelgerassel der Anbieterseite und ohne utopische Lizenzgebühren, wenn das mit OOo ginge, wäre schon toll...


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2012)

Ich nehm QCad, ist allerdings nur 2D.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - ich bin letztlich auch nur auf der Suche, meine illegale ACAD-lt/97-Nutzung (ein-zwei Tage im Jahr) endlich vermeiden zu können. Weil BSA (Mitglieder z.B. Autodesk, Siemens) mir einreden will, dass das Nutzen von unlizensierter Software fast tödliche Folgen hätte.
> ...



Das Gehabe der BSA war/ist durchaus zweifelhaft, da wurden 
und werden anständige Leute unter Generalverdacht gestellt.

Andererseits, so lange es Leute gibt wie Dich, die wirtschaftliche 
Vorteile aus einer nicht lizensierten Software-Kopie ziehen, hat 
die BSA wohl ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## zotos (2 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> 3D-fähig und vektorbasiert? wenn beidesmal ja, würde ich mir das auch mal genauer ansehen wollen (das ergebnisoffene Ausprobieren bin ich langsam leid - wenn es Kollegen gibt, die ihr Wissen und Erfahrungen mit mir und anderen teilen wollen und können).
> ...


Markus hatte nach einem bessern Paint gefragt und nicht nach einem ausgereiften CAD System.

Draw auf dem OpenOffice eignet sich z.B. um 2D Skizzen zu machen und diese dann in eine 3D Darstellung zu wandeln und mit Bemaßungen zu versehen. Es ist natürlich kein CAD Programm. Für einfache Sachen ist dies ein schönes Werkzeug und recht vielfältig da man damit auch mal einen Gebäude Grundriss zeichnen kann. Es ist aber in keinem Bereich so schlagkräftig das es ernsthaft mit Professionellen CAD Tools mithalten kann.


----------



## blasterbock (5 November 2012)

Ich hatte mir zu W98 Zeiten mal beim Aldi ein Grafikpaket für 30 DM gekauft, da war als Malprogramm der Picture Publisher dabei und als Vektorprogramm Designer, aber auch nur 2D.
Bemaßung geht, nutze ich heute noch unter Windows 7.

Hier ein Link zu diesem Thema

http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/software-allgemein/402898-programm-micrografx-designer.html


----------



## Markus (5 November 2012)

hallo leute,

danke für die tipps!

sketchup habe ich mir vor ein paar jahren mal angeschaut, ist etwas gewönungsbedürftig, aber man kommt och recht schnell zum ziel...
habe es am wochenende wieder etwas angetestet.
habe noch nicht begriffen wie ich die position eines objektes genau angeben kann, anstelle es zu verschieben.


draw kenn ich nicht, werde ich auch mal versuchen.


----------

